# Runde Wernigerode, Waldgasthaus Plessenburg. 16.6.2020 (x69)



## Lion60 (17 Juni 2020)

Runde Wernigerode, Waldgasthaus Plessenburg. 16.6.2020

HWN 9922 Tourist Information Wernigerode (Digital gestempelt. Goldene Hexe)
HWN 9934 Argenta Wohnpark (Digital gestempelt. Goldene Hexe)
HWN 990604 Ehem. Kloster Himmelpforten (Harzer Klosterwanderweg. (Digital gestempelt)

„Wildnis - Entdecker“ 

Stempelstelle 7 / Gasthaus Plessenburg 
Stempelstelle 16 / Ferdinandsstein 
Stempelstelle 24 / Wolfsklippe 
Stempelstelle 23 / Molkenhausstern 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Videos:

Alle 3 von Kleine Renne (Holtemme)

https://youtu.be/zcYpcDRj_tw

https://youtu.be/MTkqZdwRMaA

https://youtu.be/xpIogvRglq8

Mit

HTC U11 Life 32GB blau fotografiert und gefilmt


----------



## Punisher (17 Juni 2020)

schöne Fotos
:thumbup:


----------

